# Missing Gasket??



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just installed my Big Gun Evo full exhaust and noticed that where the head pipes go into the actual muffler there is a very noticable leak. So what im asking is there supposed to be a gasket in there that they did not include with me muffler or am i supposed to just deal with it?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

you should have new gaskets with it, I got the same set up and mine came with it.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

gaskets where mine leaks where head pipe goes into muffler


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine is leaking bad, i can see light if i look into the muffler..


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya mine just a lil leak and when u ride it it goes away


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

ok so im guessing the heat will make the metal expand? i dont have very much ride time on it yet..


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya because there is no way to put a gasket in it.. just make sure u got bolts lose on frame push it all the way back(be towrds motor) then tighten bolts


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry bruteforce10 I read that wrong the other day and I thought you were talking about were the headers meet the exhaust port at the engine (my bad). ya mine is just a slip on right at that point and there is no gasket, but i can't see daylight through mine, its actually a fairly tight fit.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, ill go check to make sure its pushed all the way to the headers. Thanks


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

i got a big gun to an its not the tightest fit either.i think it might be suckin mudd up through it cause my exhaust tip is full of mud..and about 2-3 inches in the pipe


----------

